# Conectar de pc a pc con un cable DB25



## cc_jon8705 (Nov 21, 2005)

quiero saber los colores para conectar de pc a pc un cable DB25


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 21, 2005)

Los colores es algo difícil porque no todos ellos siguen el estandard.

Pero te puedo dar los pines para el cable INTERLINK que usa Windows.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

es lo mas facil del mundo crea un cable db 25 conectando los colores a los numeros de los terminales si la pata 1 del primer conector es roja (ejemplo) conectas el extremo del cable tambien a la pata 1 del otro conector busca como hacer un cable paralelo o db25 y asi sabras como crearlo ahora para q se puedan comunicar 2 pc por este medio es algo fome ya q la información es unidireccional solo podras enviar datos de un pc a otro existe un servidor y un cliente yo lo hice por algo te lo digo ahora si necesitas pregunta y respondo en el foro lo de la configuracion tambien es muy facil depende solo del sistema operativo

crespo


----------



## maunix (Mar 17, 2006)

cc_jon8705 dijo:
			
		

> quiero saber los colores para conectar de pc a pc un cable DB25



Los colores? no son estándar ni mucho menos.  Cada cual elige los que quiere.  Los cables que uno compra en general tienen una secuencia de colores pero el 'cableado' en si para unir 2 pcs no tiene un estándar.

Otra pregunta, unir dos pcs con puerto serie o con puerto paralelo?


----------



## maunix (Mar 17, 2006)

crespo dijo:
			
		

> es lo mas facil del mundo crea un cable db 25 conectando los colores a los numeros de los terminales si la pata 1 del primer conector es roja (ejemplo) conectas el extremo del cable tambien a la pata 1 del otro conector busca como hacer un cable paralelo o db25 y asi sabras como crearlo ahora para q se puedan comunicar 2 pc por este medio es algo fome ya q la información es unidireccional solo podras enviar datos de un pc a otro existe un servidor y un cliente yo lo hice por algo te lo digo ahora si necesitas pregunta y respondo en el foro lo de la configuracion tambien es muy facil depende solo del sistema operativo
> 
> crespo



Nada mas errado que lo que acabas de decir.  

Para comunicar 2 PCs, ya sea por puerto serie o por paralelo, se DEBEN cruzar los Tx con los RX, sino como piensas que le llegan los datos si juntamos TX con TX ?

En el puerto paralelo es lo mismo ya que los TX y RX terminan siendo pines que se usan para el handshake con la impresora, algunso son de salida y otros son de entrada y es ahí donde se deben cruzar.


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

ya lo hice para un proyecto en la u estudio ingenieria en informática por algo lo respondi magio o piensas q responderia por responder


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

sabes tiene razon magio yo me equivoque revise mis cuadernos pasados y es de hombre reconocer errores aqui tienes un enlace como hacer el cable

http://atc.ugr.es/docencia/udigital/1210.html

espero te sirva ya q este es el q hice yo para la u y funciono muy bien


----------

